# La liste de lecture spéciale déprime...



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Tout est dans le titre 

Bon, je commence...

1. Dido - White Flag
2. Dido - My Lover's Gone
3. Dido - Isobel
4. Enya - Exile
5. Garbage - The Trick Is To Keep Breathing
6. Garbage - You Look So Fine
7. Mecano - Hijo De La Luna
8. JJ Goldman - Ensemble (de l'album live)
9. JJ Goldman - Envole-Moi (idem)
10. Madonna - Take A Bow
11. Jewel - Foolish Games


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2004)

avec jj Goldman pas la peine de faire une playlist de 11 morceaux
sucide garanti au 2 eme morceau


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre
> 
> Bon, je commence...
> 
> ...




Wouah! Bah c'est sur qu'avec ca tu peux me mettre sous Prozac a forte dose en urgence!     :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah! Bah c'est sur qu'avec ca tu peux me mettre sous Prozac a forte dose en urgence!     :rateau:


 C'est une liste justement pour la déprime mon grand  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2004)

euh, c'est la journée de lutte contre le suicide  enfin c'était hier


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est une liste justement pour la déprime mon grand  :rateau:



Pour la provoquer tu veux dire?   

PS: Rhââââ oui appelle moi encore "mon grand"  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2004)

le best of Leonard Cohen... j'ai bon ?  

Bon plus "serieusement" :

Longtemps longtemps - Charlelie Couture
Bruxelles - Dick Annegarn
SanJacinto - Peter Gabriel
Meeting across the river - Springsteen
Brel......
A l'amour comme à la guerre - Philippe Léotard
les Suites pour violoncelle de Bach
My funny valentine - Chet Baker
Tom Waits...
My Song - Keith Jarrett
Strange Fruits(...) - Billie Holliday
...


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2004)

-bowie> my death
-jacques brel>orly
-Arno>le  bon dieu
-à peu prés tout leo ferré
-et les 2 derniers bashungs
-hey you des pink floyd
-les gnossiennes de satie
-le pecheur de charlelie couture


bon, en même temps tout ça c'est très beau


par contre je refuse de me sucider un 11 septembre


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Septembre 2004)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

toujours *la même chose* 

Sinon, j'ai pas de liste spéciale déprime. Mes déprimes se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas. Mes besoins mélomaniaques aussi.


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2004)

- Lagavulin
- Jack Daniel's
- Guinness
- Blues


----------



## piro (11 Septembre 2004)

1-johnny cash - Hurt
2-Eva cassidy - Time after time
3-Counting Crows - Colorblind
4-Bill Murray - More than this
5-The beattles - yesterday
6-five for nothing - superman
7-Noir OST1 - solitude by the window
8-Johnny cash - a satisfied mind

apres ca il faut eloigner les tabouret et les cordes


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, c'est la journée de lutte contre le suicide  enfin c'était hier


 J'irai jamais jusque là cela dit  j'aime trop la vie 

Puis je suis encore jeune, il y a tellement de choses à découvrir...

C'est juste que je cherche du taf et que c pas évident dans le graphisme... mais bon  j'essaie de me relever


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2004)

Ahh, Mordern... Fais péter le book !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'irai jamais jusque là cela dit  j'aime trop la vie
> 
> Puis je suis encore jeune, il y a tellement de choses à découvrir...
> 
> C'est juste que je cherche du taf et que c pas évident dans le graphisme... mais bon  j'essaie de me relever



Mini jupe au prochain entretien et tout ira mieux.

Pour ce qui est de la déprime, je suis pas spécialiste, et ma liste ne change jamais :

Blues
Blues 
Un peu de tradi Irlandais
Un peu de jazz manouche
Blues
Blues


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

En fait, en cas de déprime, je préfère jouer de la musique plutôt qu'en écouter...  
De la bossa, souvent, dans ce cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

De la bossa...mouais...

Allez file, je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui.


----------



## FANREM (11 Septembre 2004)

Si tu veux etre sur de ne pas te rater

Tu peux ecouter Vincent Delerm en regardant TF1


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2004)

Les Doors ... "Riders on the storm" et "The end" ... ça m'achève !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les Doors ... "Riders on the storm" et "The end" ... ça m'achève !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


 :love::love::love:

 et "whisky bar..." :love:


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

Hum.... Pas de morceaux special déprime, juste quelques morceaux avec des sens tout particulier :

Alanis morissette - Simple together, Doth I protest too much, So pure
Angra - Gentle Change, Rebirth
Helloween - Time
Iron Maiden - Como estas amigos
K's Choice - Shadowman, Favorite adventure, Believe, Quiet little place, God in my bed, Song for Catherine
Metallica - Nothing else matters, Sad but true, No leaf clover, mama said, fade to black, The unnamed feeling, Hero of the day
Sarah bettens
Sonata arctica - Replica, Tallulah
Stereophonics - She takes her colthes off, I stop to fill my car up
Tri yann - La botte d'asperges, La decouverte ou l'ignorance, Le soleil est noir
Tryo - Cinq sens


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2004)

heroin - Lou Reed, mais ajeun


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> heroin - Lou Reed, mais ajeun


 'vaut mieux sinon elle tourne la tête celle-là ! :love:


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2004)

En plus de ce que j'ai précedemment cité, j'écoure Cabrel, et plus particulièrement ce couplet :

Ooohhh, il a neigé partout dans le jardin avec les fleurs toutes fanées.
Et que l'arbre il est triste sans ses feuilles, toutes tombées.
Même le soleil s'est arrêté de briller.
Alors, je ressors mon paquet de Gitane,
Et merde, je peux pas l'allumer, il n'y a plus de Butane.


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus de ce que j'ai précedemment cité, j'écoure Cabrel, et plus particulièrement ce couplet :
> 
> Ooohhh, il a neigé partout dans le jardin avec les fleurs toutes fanées.
> Et que l'arbre il est triste sans ses feuilles, toutes tombées.
> ...


Ouais, c'est "le plancher de la cabane de haute-savoie". 
Du grand Cabrel


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Qu'il est moqueur ce Krystof...

Parce que quand même il est fort ce Cabrel, il arrive à pondre tous les ans une chanson qui fera la joie des colonnies de vacances de l'été suivant...

Au pilori Cabrel !!!

Je déteste Cabrel !

Je conchie Cabrel !


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste Cabrel !
> 
> Je conchie Cabrel !


était-il besoin de le préciser ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Oui il est toujours utile de préciser ce genre de chose !!


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

j'prefere conchier Starak que Cabrel, au moins cabrel ecrit lui meme ses chansons (d'ailleurs les starakeux savent ils ecrirent ???)


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

le pire c'est starac qui chante cabrel


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Pour moi c'est la peste ou le choléra...

Mais voilà ti pas que môssieu Bassman vient parler musique avec le dieu vivant que je suis  !!!!!   

Quelle forfenterie !!


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

Animer la foire du choux a Vezoul c'pas c'que j'appelle etre un dieu de la musique mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

J'ai pas parlé de Dieu de la musique !!!

Je n'ai jamais eu aucune ambition musicale, et on me le reproche ces derniers temps...

Je parlais de DIEU VIVANT, et là, force est de constater que j'ai raison une fois de plus !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Et puis c'est peut être trés joli Vesoul, moi j'en sais rien je suis sur la cote..


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

ou est ce qu'on peut se faire apposer ta main sur la tête pour recevoir ta bénédiction ???


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est peut être trés joli Vezoul, moi j'en sais rien je suis sur la cote..



C'est vrai que y'a rien de mieux que la côte pour un boeuf


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Un gros boeuf...

Tu me cherches jeune tendron ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ou est ce qu'on peut se faire apposer ta main sur la tête pour recevoir ta bénédiction ???



Tu sais ou je vais te l'apposer ma main ???

Remarque, y en a qui aiment...


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

j'serais ravi de tailler encore un chouya la bavette avec toi, mais je te sens un peu boucher. 

Quoique entre côtes on peut s'entendre


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou je vais te l'apposer ma main ???
> 
> Remarque, y en a qui aiment...



Ttttttt on touche pas a mon cul comme ca, tout dieu que tu puisses être, epouse moi d'abord, on verra après


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Faut reconnaitre qu'il y a un effort...

En plus tu as de la chance, j'adOOre la cote de boeuf...au barbec, bleue...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ttttttt on touche pas a mon cul comme ca, tout dieu que tu puisses être, epouse moi d'abord, on verra après



Ecoute moi bien mon fist..heu...mon fils..

Y a pas de mal à se faire du bien !!!


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

moi aussi, tu vois qu'on a des points commun, ne serais je point un dieu moi aussi....


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute moi bien mon fist..heu...mon fils..
> 
> Y a pas de mal à se faire du bien !!!



J'ai fait voeu de rester jusqu'a mon mariage comme le CD-R a sa sortie du magasin : vierge


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

La cote de boeuf peut être un excellent terrain d'entente !!

Du moment que tu ne m'infliges pas l'écoute d'un morceau de metallica en même temps...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait voeu de rester jusqu'a mon mariage comme le CD-R a sa sortie du magasin : vierge



C'est respectable, je n'insite pas.

C'est joli téhéran ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

Ca fait pas très grand pour jouer au tennis ta cote de boeuf comme terrain   

L'ecoute n'est jamais une souffrance, tout depend comment elle est ammenée


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait pas très grand pour jouer au tennis ta cote de boeuf comme terrain
> 
> L'ecoute n'est jamais une souffrance, tout depend comment elle est ammenée



Tu as du lubrifiant pour oreille alors ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est respectable, je n'insite pas.
> 
> C'est joli téhéran ?



Ca va, on s'eclatait mieux y'a quelques années


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du lubrifiant pour oreille alors ?



Le cérumen devrait suffir


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Animer la foire du choux a Vezoul c'pas c'que j'appelle etre un dieu de la musique mais bon...


Holà ! on ne touche pas aux Calcaires à Entroques de Vesoul ! Bajocien inférieur, Biozone à Propinquans, dunes subtidales à crinoïdes, séquence Baj 2 
 

Comment ça c'est hors-sujet ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Septembre 2004)

Je recentre un peu le débat sur le sujet :

Henryk Gorecki
Symphonie n° 3
par le London Sinfonieta, avec la soprano Dawn Upshaw.




(50 Mo)


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Tu ne recentres rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me soigner cette vilaine peau...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Henryk Gorecki
> Symphonie n° 3
> par le London Sinfonieta, avec la soprano Dawn Upshaw.
> 
> http://jeanba3000.free.fr/musique/gorecki.sit


Heu... et donc ça te fait du bien quand t'as pas le moral ?


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

james Brown "I feel good". chez moi ça marche (presque) à tous les coups.
par Maceo Parker, encore mieux.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Du genre "qui a la peche" ya "tombé du ciel" de l'autre poivrot...

J'aime bien ce morceau.


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

arrête, sonnyboy, je vais finir par t'apprécier !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

C'est gagné d'avance...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

ne crois pas ça. ça se perd beaucoup plus vite que ça ne se gagne.
Mais ça se gagne.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Et ho !!!

Je suis pas un lapin de 6 semaines... ma force c'est que je cherche pas vraiment des amis..

Je suis déjà assez emmerdé avec ceux que j'ai !!


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

j'ai pas non plus parlé d'amitié...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

par contre si c'est que sexuel c'est possible...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

'vais y réfléchir...

C'est non !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Sur ?

Je n'insiste pas.

Tu vas pas céder au premier venu après m'avoir éconduit j'espère ??!


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Pas mon genre


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Bon, ce soir c'est pas une soirée polémique...

Dommage je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit..


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Désolé pour ma diplomatie


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

mais on peut reparler musique si tu veux...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Pas question, tu vas encore me sortir un lieu commun navrant sur le blues...

Du style c'est bien pour faire le boeuf avec des inconnus.. ou une connerie comme ça..


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas moi qui ai dit ça...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

juste insinué que c'est souvent mi la si


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Ah ?

Désolé j'avais souvenir que c'était toi..


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

mais ça ne se réduit pas à ça


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> juste insinué que c'est souvent mi la si



C'est dans le genre...

va écouter big bill broonzy et on reparle du MI-LA-Si...

son deuxième prénom devait être anatole...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

j'avoue que j'ai pas mal de lacunes en blues. :rose:
J'ai BB king et Hendrix comme références...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Déjà avec Djimi Merdix on est loin du blues...

Et BB j'aime vachement mais c'est dommage que le monde entier ne connaisse que lui et SRV...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

ben voilà, tu l'as ta polémique ! Loin du blues, Hendrix ? ben merde alors !


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà avec Djimi Merdix on est loin du blues...
> 
> Et BB j'aime vachement mais c'est dommage que le monde entier ne connaisse que lui et SRV...



Donne des noms, Sonny : j'ai rien contre le fait de m'instruire et question blues, je n'y connais nada, alors j'aimerais bien m'écouter quelques disques qui en valent la peine.


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

ray vaughan (stevie)


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Faut dire à ma décharge que depuis ma plus "tendre" enfance je fais une grosse allergie à Hendrix et aux sons plus ou moins psyché..

C'est la gerbe assurée à la moindre écoute...

Alors aprés on peut me sortir tous les albums qu'on veut, blues et pas blues, on peut me dire que dans sa chambre d'hotel il jouait du Blind Lemon Jefferson, tout ce que j'entends c'est de la bouillie psyché.

Et du coup, je gerbe.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ray vaughan (stevie)



SRV c'est bien mais là encore c'est de la tête de gondole...

Faut chercher..

Ce qui me plait à moi ne te plaira peut être pas...

Moi j'aime bien l'acoustique et en ce moment y a un type génial qui s'appelle Kelly Joe Phelps qui est gigantesque..

Sinon j'aime bien la nouvelle Orleans et là on a un gars qui s'appelle John Mooney - attention ne pas se fier à sa tronche...

En fait ce qui me saoule c'est que tout le monde reste tourné vers les anciens, alors qu'il y a plein de trucs trés bien qui sortent en blues.


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Pas trouvé d'extrait audio pour le deuxième lien...
j'ai écouté ce que propose Kelly Joe Phelps : bon.  
Tu fais rien non plus pour qu'on polémique !

ps: srv, moyen. Bien en dessous de "merdrix"


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Ben normalement John Mooney a un site, mais là il est "out"...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

si si, le site existe, mais je trouve pas d'extrait audio...


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au pilori Cabrel !!!
> 
> Je déteste Cabrel !
> 
> Je conchie Cabrel !



je meprise Cabrel

j'execre Cabrel

j'aime pô Cabrel

j'abomine Cabrel !

je hais Cabrel !

j'arbore Cabrel !


  

on dirait une chanson de jean yanne


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

et sinon Grug, que penses-tu de Cabrel ?


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

oh et pis dans l'état où je suis...

JE VOMIS CABREL !!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Qui c'est cabrel ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Encore un qui est aussi loin du blues qu'hendrix ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

On dira ce qu'on voudra sur cabrel, mais tu prends deux-trois zicos, y'en a un qui pète 3 mesures de cabrel, ben tout le monde peut suivre à l'aise !


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et sinon Grug, que penses-tu de Cabrel ?


 j'aime pô l'rock


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ttttttt on touche pas a mon cul comme ca, tout dieu que tu puisses être, epouse moi d'abord, on verra après


 Merde moi qui suis une déesse je peut pas non plus toucher a ton cul ???

 J'suis déçuuuuuuuueeeeeeee


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Merde moi qui suis une déesse je peut pas non plus toucher a ton cul ???
> 
> J'suis déçuuuuuuuueeeeeeee



Ah hum , bassou tu m'avais pas parlé d'elle ?


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah hum , bassou tu m'avais pas parlé d'elle ?


 On ne parle jamais de moi !

 Je me parle toute seule


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Merde moi qui suis une déesse je peut pas non plus toucher a ton cul ???
> 
> J'suis déçuuuuuuuueeeeeeee



Toi c'est pas pareil chouchoute


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

ouf me voilà soulagéeeeeeee

 :love: :love::love:


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

pas tirer les poils, ça fait pleurer !


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas tirer les poils, ça fait pleurer !


 ne pas oublier que le gorille et moi, la première fois, fut une soirée SM !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Septembre 2004)

Je pars une soirée et je reviens et vlà 5 pages en plus  :mouais:

V'zavez pas chômer pour flooder  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ne pas oublier que le gorille et moi, la première fois, fut une soirée SM !!!!


m'en souviens pas pourtant


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Ca m'étonne pas vraiment...


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'en souviens pas pourtant


 Faut lire les présentations Tarzan


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On dira ce qu'on voudra sur cabrel, mais tu prends deux-trois zicos, y'en a un qui pète 3 mesures de cabrel, ben tout le monde peut suivre à l'aise !



Et alors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je pars une soirée et je reviens et vlà 5 pages en plus  :mouais:
> 
> V'zavez pas chômer pour flooder  :love:



Point de vue fautes, tu n'as pas chomé non plus...


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

T'avais un "vue" en rab' qu'il a fallu que tu le mettes 2 fois mon bichon des indes ??


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

kesstudi ???!!!!


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Forcement si tu edites (cresson)... moi ca me fait piaffer tout ca


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Point de vue fautes, tu n'as pas chomé non plus...



Je te soupçonne d'aimer le mot vue, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?



Zorro est arrivé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

mais kess vous dites ????!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Tu t'es vu quand t'as vu ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

tu crois pas si bien dire...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

non, effectivement... mais c'est pas faute d'essayer


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?


ben elle a du faire toutes les guerres pour être si forte aujourd'hui


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben elle a fait toutes les guerres pour être si forte aujourd'hui



elle a DU, gros bêta... elle a DU !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

OUarf....


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> OUarf....


 Tu imites super bien le chien


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Mâaaaw?...
Frr, Frrr !


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Il est meugnon le titi chaton a son pepere


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu imites super bien le chien



Toi tu imites super bien le gland...

super bien...


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

J'avais un maitre (voir meme maitre cinquante) Chêne, et je m'y fie


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu imites super bien le gland...
> 
> super bien...



Aïe, les termes qui fâchent !
(t'aurais pas pu dire con, crétin, enfin des trucs passe-partout ?)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Quoi, c'est passe partout gland ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, c'est passe partout gland ?


 Des fois faut juste un peu graisser, mais ca passe


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Naaan, justement !

Bon oki, oki, je m'assois dessus !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Arrete, ça m' egzite...


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Pas trop vite ca va me piquer sinon


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrete, ça m' egzite...


Tu imites super bien Modern aussi !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop vite ca va me piquer sinon



Tu m'imites super-bien aussi !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Bon, allez...

Tout le monde tombe le futal !!

ZIP....


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Pfff... Je ne poste que nu, pour ma part


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

j'suis deja en caleburnes :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Euh... sauf au taf, hein...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Bien, on va gagner du temps...

Alors les kikis, on a les fesses qui font bravo ???


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Main droite en l'air ! À mon commandement !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

Moi même au boulot des fois


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, on va gagner du temps...
> 
> Alors les kikis, on a les fesses qui font bravo ???



Nan, mais les couilles font alpha-charlie communément


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Moi au boulot je peux pas me mettre nu, avec toutes les affamées qui trainent j'aurais des ennuis...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Quand t'as le kiki tout bleu, les ennuis commencent...


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais les couilles font alpha-charlie communément



Papa :love: :love: moi elles font Tango


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Attendez, faut tout stopper, on n'est plus dans le fil, là... La déprime, c'est pas de rigoler les fesses à l'air et le sang au bas-ventre ! Que diable ! Restons dans le thread ! 

Nan, j'ai rien dit !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Pour bien faire il faudrait que modern vienne mettre de l'ordre dans son thread...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand t'as le kiki tout bleu, les ennuis commencent...



Cule un schtroumpff ??   

tiens, ça abrase aujourd'hui... !!


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Vi ! Modern avec nous ! Modern avec nous ! Modern avec nous !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Cule un schtroumpff ??
> 
> tiens, ça abrase aujourd'hui ??



ben... On attend Modern...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien faire il faudrait que modern vienne mettre de l'ordre dans son thread...


Arrêtes, tu me fais déprimer


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Cool, pile-poil dans le sens de thread !

Et tu as des somnifères sous la main (en quantité, bien évidemment) ? Mhh ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

sinon t'as qu'a écouter du nirvana...


----------



## camisol (13 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> sinon t'as qu'a écouter du nirvana...



_Bien sûr !  _
- Nirvana - Lithium

_et puisqu'on est dans cette veine que tu moques  , je rajoute _
Mudhoney - Touch Me I'm Sick

_Première variation vers l'électro dépressive :_
- Death in Vegas - Natja

_Deuxième variation vers l'électro dépressive :_
- Massive Attack - Mezzanine (le titre, le disque)
- Sofa surfers - Latal in Tempere
- Squarepusher - Ultravisitor

_Entrée en phase léthale :_
- Front 242 - Aqualite
- Manu le Malin et Lenny Dee - Kaos
- SexToy - M18 mix

_Et pour attendre tranquille la descente :_
- Plastikman - Lost
- Plastikman - Disconnect

_Après, soit c'est trop tard : _
- Daniel Darc - Psaume 23
- Britten - My Beloved is Mine

_Soit on remonte la pente :_
- High Tone - Hard Working
- Gonzales - Let's groove again


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _Bien sûr !  _
> _Et pour attendre tranquille la descente :_
> - Plastikman - Lost
> - Plastikman - Disconnect



 :love: 

comme je suis toujours en descente, ritchie hawtin, closer  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _Bien sûr !  _
> - Nirvana - Lithium
> 
> _et puisqu'on est dans cette veine que tu moques  , je rajoute _
> ...


 Squarepusher :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! Modern avec nous ! Modern avec nous ! Modern avec nous !


 Laissez-moi le temps d'arriver bon sang  :love:

Euh... (regarde sa montre) quoi que là je suis un peu en retard...  :mouais:

Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

vieux motard que j'aimais ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

Narf©   

On dévie du sujet là... c plus de la déprime mais du pur bonheur :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Les 2 ne serait il point étroitement lié ???

C'est toujours ce qu'on aime qui nous fait le plus souffrir


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

ah c'est pour ca que j'ai mal au foie ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

par exemple


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2004)

Bon alors, qui tombe le futal ?


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 ne serait il point étroitement lié ???
> 
> C'est toujours ce qu'on aime qui nous fait le plus souffrir


 
 <<l'Amour et la Haine>> de Melanie Klein et Joan Riviere...un grand classique pour la psy de comptoir que je fut sur les bancs de la fac; mais une lecture que je vous conseille tout de meme mes amours


----------

